# Hamstery La Russels A-litter



## juuth (Aug 25, 2011)

Since our hamstery has ben opened again since oktober 15th 2011 this is oiur first litter again...

Maybee i should tell you what this is all about 

We breed Winter Whites (russian Dwarfs) in the colors black, russian blue, red eye, dove, blue fawn, etc. As long as they have black and red eyed genes. We live in The Netherlands, though so buy one is pretty impossible, haha.

These are the parents:
http://la-russel.weebly.com/uploads/9/2 ... 01.jpg?164
Emma Bell, she's a Dove Merle female born on 13 september 2011 from a russian blue Merle male and a dove Merle female. She is a little small in my opinion so i decided to get her a bigger male.

http://la-russel.weebly.com/uploads/9/2 ... 11.jpg?166
Nicholas D'Agosto, a black male born on the same date as Emma, 13 september 2011. He is born from a Merle Wildcolored male and a Mandarin female.

The young ones are 12 days old now, so all of the eyes are opened and they walk around pretty much now. They eat from the food bowl and still drink from mom.

http://la-russel.weebly.com/uploads/9/2 ... 822167.jpg

black male 1 (still searching for a home)
http://la-russel.weebly.com/uploads/9/2 ... 7_orig.jpg

black male 2 (still searching)
http://la-russel.weebly.com/uploads/9/2 ... 2_orig.jpg

Black Merle man 1 (reserved)
http://la-russel.weebly.com/uploads/9/2 ... 2_orig.jpg

Black Merle man 2 (says here)
http://la-russel.weebly.com/uploads/9/2 ... 2_orig.jpg


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

I love WW!
I used to have one (he sadly passed last year). They're the friendliest darn hamsters ever.


----------



## EinsteinsMama (Jan 18, 2012)

Now that's adorable <3


----------



## juuth (Aug 25, 2011)

thanks, and they are indeed the most pretty and adorable hamsters ever... oh well... in my opinion ofcourse :lol: 

Our Black Merle male already has a futuring girlfriend to live with, a wildcoloured female, that carries for red eyes and maybee dillution too! 

The name of our little man is Alik Soechov, because a Winter White in The Netherlands is called a Russian Dwarf, so he gets a Russian name.. His girlfriend probably gets a Russian name too, but i just can't find a perfect name, beginning with an E.


----------



## juuth (Aug 25, 2011)

Reservations go fast!

We changed out own reservation from the black merle male to black male 1.
Our male gets the name "Akoni Abban' Akoni is Hawaiian for priceless or inestimable and Abban is Irish for Son.


----------

